# Dripbox spare bottles



## Raslin

Any vendor's bringing in spare bottles? With the amount of use my drip boxes see, the bottles are wearing out fast. Please guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adksuperman

Yes please, my spare that came with the kit is also on its last legs  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian

Would like to know as well. And not just bottles, but replacement coils as well, as I stripped the screw of the 2nd coil (pref CPT for me).


----------



## 6ghost9

Cespian said:


> Would like to know as well. And not just bottles, but replacement coils as well, as I stripped the screw of the 2nd coil (pref CPT for me).



http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/3-Drip-Coils-for-DRIPBOX-Base-Wicked-Coils

There you go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

6ghost9 said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/3-Drip-Coils-for-DRIPBOX-Base-Wicked-Coils
> 
> There you go



Thanks bud, hoping a CPT vendor will be getting stock though because I will shave my eyebrows before I pay R120 for domestic shipping of a low valued item.


----------



## Silver

Cespian said:


> Thanks bud, hoping a CPT vendor will be getting stock though because I will shave my eyebrows before I pay R120 for domestic shipping of a low valued item.



Maybe VM can get it for you @Cespian 
They are an eCiggies agent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

Silver said:


> Maybe VM can get it for you @Cespian
> They are an eCiggies agent



Thanks man, wasnt aware, will make contact during the course of the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Are any vendor's going to step-up to this request?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

@KieranD @Sir Vape @JakesSA @Stroodlepuff are any of you planning to bring these bottles in? Without them the life of the mod is limited.


----------



## GrantRez420

I would also like to know


----------



## rogue zombie

Will the Reo bottles not fit?


----------



## MurderDoll

rogue zombie said:


> Will the Reo bottles not fit?



Doubt it.

The Kangertech drip box uses a different type of sealing at the top compared to the reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

MurderDoll said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> The Kangertech drip box uses a different type of sealing at the top compared to the reo.



Agg pity, I was thinking of getting one for running around - its nice that you can USB charge on the go. But not if I cant get bottles :/


----------



## Cespian

An option:

I just checked on kangeronline.com 

The bottle costs $0.90 (roughly R15) each. The problem is that shipping cost will be about $30 to SA. My suggestion is to maybe try out a group buy, and if enough are interested, the shipping cost can be split to make things a bit cheaper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

I have two drip boxes and have already gone through two bottles. they great devices but if the vendors don't care about the after sales products like the bottles then the life expectancy is about 4 months. I guess people are just after the quick sale.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Cespian said:


> An option:
> 
> I just checked on kangeronline.com
> 
> The bottle costs $0.90 (roughly R15) each. The problem is that shipping cost will be about $30 to SA. My suggestion is to maybe try out a group buy, and if enough are interested, the shipping cost can be split to make things a bit cheaper.



Sounds like a plan, but isn't Kangertech represented in SA? I was under the impression that there is an actual distributor for the brand here?


----------



## rogue zombie

Raslin said:


> I have two drip boxes and have already gone through two bottles. they great devices but if the vendors don't care about the after sales products like the bottles then the life expectancy is about 4 months. I guess people are just after the quick sale.



Yip... somebody should stock them for sure, especially if bottles are lasting 4 months

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raslin

Cespian said:


> An option:
> 
> I just checked on kangeronline.com
> 
> The bottle costs $0.90 (roughly R15) each. The problem is that shipping cost will be about $30 to SA. My suggestion is to maybe try out a group buy, and if enough are interested, the shipping cost can be split to make things a bit cheaper.



It irritates me that my initial purchase is to support local vendors, but then i have to go offshore to the aftersales when the vendor is busy pushing the next "latest" gadget.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian

An option:

I just checked on kangeronline.com

The bottle costs $0.90 (roughly R15) each. The problem is that shipping cost will be about $30 to SA. My suggestion is to maybe try out a group buy, and if enough are interested, the shipping cost can be split to make things a bit cheaper.


rogue zombie said:


> Sounds like a plan, but isn't Kangertech represented in SA? I was under the impression that there is an actual distributor for the brand here?



I didnt know that. Good thing to know... will have a quick squizz.


----------



## rogue zombie

Cespian said:


> An option:
> 
> I just checked on kangeronline.com
> 
> The bottle costs $0.90 (roughly R15) each. The problem is that shipping cost will be about $30 to SA. My suggestion is to maybe try out a group buy, and if enough are interested, the shipping cost can be split to make things a bit cheaper.
> 
> 
> I didnt know that. Good thing to know... will have a quick squizz.



I googled but didn't find anything. I could be misinformed


----------



## Cespian

rogue zombie said:


> I googled but didn't find anything. I could be misinformed



Yeah, I cant find anything either. Besides, $30 shipping isnt too bad. I think they calculate shipping on weight in increments of 2kg (if i read correctly). Those bottles weigh almost nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Raslin said:


> @KieranD @Sir Vape @JakesSA @Stroodlepuff are any of you planning to bring these bottles in? Without them the life of the mod is limited.




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie

Cespian said:


> Yeah, I cant find anything either. Besides, $30 shipping isnt too bad. I think they calculate shipping on weight in increments of 2kg (if i read correctly). Those bottles weigh almost nothing.


I'm interested if a group buy materializes. Thanks


----------



## Silver

Hi all vendors selling the Kangertech drip box 

I assume to name a few:
@Sir Vape
@KieranD
@Stroodlepuff
@KieranD

Do you guys have spare stock of the drip box bottles or are you planning or able to get them in?

Please can you let us know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakey

Would also like to know thanks. And would be keen on a group buy too


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow... still no answer from anyone? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

rogue zombie said:


> Wow... still no answer from anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Reason why I am so hesitant to buy any new products until I see full support for spares and accessories. I have been burnt a few times now with coils and covers and spare glasses. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

"The Forgotten"


----------



## zadiac

I am allergic to group buys due to my last experience. Would probably never do it again.


----------



## MurderDoll

zadiac said:


> I am allergic to group buys due to my last experience. Would probably never do it again.


Sorry to hear. 

Doesnt sound like it was a good experience. 

Sent from my SM-G361H using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Here's an idea. Why don't you guys just buy from 3fvape? It's the same price as at Kangertech and if you buy 17 bottles, then it's free shipping. They're not in stock yet, but will be soon. Just an idea.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

I probably will but it will be my first international purchase. Up to now I have strictly supported local vendor. But now I see that my loyalty meant nothing.

So it probably won't be my last. Pity

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## GrantRez420

I'm in for the 3fvape group buy.. anyone else from pta/centurion keen to get in on the action? We will need to buy 17 or more, I will take 5 I think


----------



## Jakey

Actually quite shocked that none of the vendors have responded. Not even a little " we'll try". Just silence

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Have a bit of patience, fellow members. The vendors concerned were only tagged on Friday. I am sure we shall get a response or two soon.


----------



## zadiac

So a local friend (Vaal Triangle) and I want to buy the bottles from 3fvape, but between us 17 or more bottles will be too many. If one other Vaalie would like to join, we can do it.
Unfortunately, I do not have the time to make up packages and send off to everywhere, so I'd prefer a local Vaal Triangle vaper to join in a 3 or 4 person group buy so it can be picked up / delivered locally when they arrive without having to worry about transferring local shipping costs and sending off a dozen or more packages all over.
It's not that I don't want to help others, but I do not have the time (or the patience for that matter) to make up packages en send them off.
If not, then it looks like my buddy and I will have lots of spare bottles for the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

I've sent a query to our supplier in China and should have an answer by tomorrow latest. We have a shipment leaving there tomorrow so will add bottles if they can get them for us that quickly otherwise we will add them to our next shipment. We ship every 10 days and as most of you are aware our prices for accessories are excellent

@rogue zombie 
@OnePowerfulCorsa 
@Deckie 
@zadiac 
@Raslin 
@GrantRez420 
@Jakey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Coils are available here:

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-dripbox-coils/


----------



## zadiac

@Vaperite South Africa , thank you. I will wait to see if you can get bottles. If not, then my friend and I will go ahead with our order.


----------



## zadiac

@Vaperite South Africa , just out of interest. Is it possible to get replacement velocity styl RBA bases for the Dripbox 160? I don't like the two hole dual post ones. I'd like a 4 hole dual post one. Please find out if they can be sourced somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

zadiac said:


> @Vaperite South Africa , just out of interest. Is it possible to get replacement velocity styl RBA bases for the Dripbox 160? I don't like the two hole dual post ones. I'd like a 4 hole dual post one. Please find out if they can be sourced somewhere.



I will ask. Have you seen the version you are asking about anywhere or are you just inquiring as to whether such a base exists?


----------



## zadiac

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I will ask. Have you seen the version you are asking about anywhere or are you just inquiring as to whether such a base exists?



I haven't seen it, so I don't know if it is available for purchase on it's own. It would be nice of you to inquire from Kangertech if they will be available for purchase.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

zadiac said:


> I haven't seen it, so I don't know if it is available for purchase on it's own. It would be nice of you to inquire from Kangertech if they will be available for purchase.



I'll ask our supplier. I don't talk to Kanger directly anymore after they told me I had to ship back the 15 defective Subvods we replaced on warranty knowing that it is not financially viable for us to do so. I'm pretty gatvol of Kanger and only carry the Dripbox plus a few other items we ordered a while back.


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Have a bit of patience, fellow members. The vendors concerned were only tagged on Friday. I am sure we shall get a response or two soon.


Yes... but a "yes, no, will look into it...." would've been great.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I've sent a query to our supplier in China and should have an answer by tomorrow latest. We have a shipment leaving there tomorrow so will add bottles if they can get them for us that quickly otherwise we will add them to our next shipment. We ship every 10 days and as most of you are aware our prices for accessories are excellent
> 
> @rogue zombie
> @OnePowerfulCorsa
> @Deckie
> @zadiac
> @Raslin
> @GrantRez420
> @Jakey


Thank you very much. I'm too lazy to come through today to pick up a Dripbox today, but I will swing round tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I'll ask our supplier. I don't talk to Kanger directly anymore after they told me I had to ship back the 15 defective Subvods we replaced on warranty knowing that it is not financially viable for us to do so. I'm pretty gatvol of Kanger and only carry the Dripbox plus a few other items we ordered a while back.



Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## KieranD

Hi Guys

Sorry for not seeing this thread sooner. We have ordered some of the bottles and just waiting on them to ship out to us at Vape Cartel

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deckie

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I've sent a query to our supplier in China and should have an answer by tomorrow latest. We have a shipment leaving there tomorrow so will add bottles if they can get them for us that quickly otherwise we will add them to our next shipment. We ship every 10 days and as most of you are aware our prices for accessories are excellent
> 
> @rogue zombie
> @OnePowerfulCorsa
> @Deckie
> @zadiac
> @Raslin
> @GrantRez420
> @Jakey


Thank you @Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

@KieranD is on the ball again. How did you know those bottles would not last?


----------



## Raslin

Thanks @Vaperite South Africa and @KieranD. I will definitely be ordering from both of you when they arrive.


----------



## zadiac

KieranD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry for not seeing this thread sooner. We have ordered some of the bottles and just waiting on them to ship out to us at Vape Cartel



Oh nice! Good to know. Thanks @KieranD


----------



## Sir Vape

Sorry for the late reply guys. We will have some coming in with our next Kanger order which should leave late this week or next week.

Hugo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sorry for the late reply guys, I will check with Gizmo when he gets back today, I dont think we have ordered but I will double confirm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Our one supplier is not planning on getting them in but our other supplier is going to let us know shortly. If we get them they will retail for around R10 each. Will advise shortly

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Our one supplier is not planning on getting them in but our other supplier is going to let us know shortly. If we get them they will retail for around R10 each. Will advise shortly



Picked one up today, thank you. Dripbox, not bottle.

I see it does ship with a spare bottle, but I can see why people need more - you have to give it quite a squonk!

I don't know why the system needed to be so complicated. The Reo is the easiest think to squonk and the bottle and tube is as simple as it comes.

I do like this Dripbox, and at the price point, if I lost or broke mine, I would gladly buy another without feeling like I'm stealing from my kids futures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Both our suppliers were not intending to offer them but now that we have asked the one supplier is going to let me know when they have them and we will bring them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Both our suppliers were not intending to offer them but now that we have asked the one supplier is going to let me know when they have them and we will bring them in


Thanks for the feedback and all the effort. I will nurse my current bottles until you receive the spares.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

I believe Vape Cartel and Sir Vape have them coming in long before us so please purchase from them if you need them sooner. No hard feelings from our side

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin

@KieranD and @Sir Vape any updates on the arrival of these bottles?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

rogue zombie said:


> Picked one up today, thank you. Dripbox, not bottle.
> 
> I see it does ship with a spare bottle, but I can see why people need more - you have to give it quite a squonk!
> 
> I don't know why the system needed to be so complicated. The Reo is the easiest think to squonk and the bottle and tube is as simple as it comes.
> 
> I do like this Dripbox, and at the price point, if I lost or broke mine, I would gladly buy another without feeling like I'm stealing from my kids futures



dripbox or dripbox 160? have to say the 160 has the best sqonking action of any bottom fed device i've played with to date. Including the reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

ET said:


> dripbox or dripbox 160? have to say the 160 has the best sqonking action of any bottom fed device i've played with to date. Including the reo


I got the 60w, the small one.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin

@KieranD and @Sir Vape any updates on the arrival of these bottles?


----------



## Ravynheart

Still no news on who has received stock of bottles yet?


----------



## Raslin

So much for promises....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Ravynheart said:


> Still no news on who has received stock of bottles yet?





Raslin said:


> So much for promises....


Guys Kangertech SA is almost operational here & I most definitely think then we'll get without having to plead for recognition.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrantRez420

Support local they say. It will be fun they say...
Let's just remember that when it comes to local, customer service is a foreign concept.. In all industries.. Not singling anyone out here

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm @Raslin asked on 13th...



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

@KieranD and @Sir Vape
Can you let us know if you managed to get the drip bottles and if not, will you still be able to get them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

Hi All

Apologies for the late response. I have not had much time to check the forums. We are busy with ELP and White Label and getting some new and exciting products lined up for you and Vape Con  
Vape Cartel definitely has some on order. As Barry said above, its not a stock "off the shelf" item available from Kanger Tech. Our agents have made the necessary arrangements however and we should have them ready to leave for SA soon! 

Please bear with us on this. I understand the frustrations but we have been on top of it and are making it happen for you all

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## GrantRez420

Kangertech SA said:


> Good day, currently the only vendor that has purchased stock on Squonkers bottles from us since they have landed was Evolution Vape.
> 
> I have confirmed that they have stock available at all of their stores @ R15.00 per unit
> 
> They have stores @ Clearwater Mall, Cresta, Keywest shopping centre, East Point shopping centre, Brooklyn Mall and Mall of the South



^^ Finally


----------



## Ravynheart

GrantRez420 said:


> ^^ Finally


I don't see them on their online store yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

Strange that not one of the "supporting vendors" have brought them in or ordered from kangertech sa, even though promises were made....

Well I am off to evolution vapes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> Well I am off to evolution vapes.


Who is none other than Kangertech SA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Effjh

By the looks of it, none of the other vendors will be allowed to sell it now anyways.


----------



## Raslin

I asked for these bottles more than a month ago, non of the vendors have delivered to date, now when one has them another vendor dislikes the fact that I want to buy from them! 

Where is the customer loyalty after my money has been taken for the mod. So why should I reward bad service with loyalty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Raslin said:


> I asked for these bottles more than a month ago, non of the vendors have delivered to date, now when one has them another vendor dislikes the fact that I want to buy from them!
> 
> Where is the customer loyalty after my money has been taken for the mod. So why should I reward bad service with loyalty?


There is something else happening at the moment that you're probably not aware of and has a lot of folks on edge, emotions are running high. @Raslin, get the bottles if you need them.


----------



## Raslin

@BumbleBee, I will be getting some if evolution has them. I am aware of the issues but at this stage I think vendors issues should be sorted out between themselves. 

I am tied of being loyal to vendors because we are "community" but when they fail to provide after sales service for their product the individual vaper is on his own. 

From now on I will buy what I need from wherever I can get it at the best price for me.

Just my 2cw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

I actually agree @Raslin on this. Although I do not agree with the way @Kangertech SA has handled their entry into the SA vape scene ,trying to steamroller their way into the market. I felt very out of joint & even went as far is slating good gear before going to the trouble of learning the facts - I love my tanks & Dripboxes , so at the end of the day I should stick to what rocks my boat but I shall buy grey products hence rather supporting my trusted vendors who have gone out of ways to get what we the Vapers wanted, and they are many. As far spare bottles go, @Raslin if that's the only place we can get them then I guess we must or our hard earned money spent will wasted all because of pride & rediculous business ethics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ya I must also say, not being able to get a R10 bottle. Getting flat out ignored by some, left a pretty bad taste in my mouth. Im not at all impressed.



I almost had to pay more on international shipping to get a few.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Guys, I don't think your requests are falling on deaf ears @Raslin , @rogue zombie, @Deckie .

The forum has become a difficult means of communication for a lot of vendors who are busy most days and don't get any time to read messages or only respond once a month on the forum. 

The best is to phone the preferred vendor or chat to them face to face. 

As for lead times, some vendors I suspect are using containers which means longer wait times for products and goods bit shipping is a lot cheaper and the cheapness directly affects shop prices.

Well priced items will not be possible if air freight is used etc.

I have found that most vendors explain themselves better in person than via the forum. 
Just give them a shout and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raslin

So I popped into the clearwater kiosk today. Asked for 10 bottles, the lady behind the counter did a double take. Then proceeded to start take bottles out of new kits. They had not received stock yet. I settled on 4 for now.

A very happy customer. Thank you Evolution Vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Vaperite has spare bottles in stock, just received my order. Thanks guys.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

